# Milan: speranza Rebic e Theo per Bologna.



## admin (20 Ottobre 2021)

Come riportato da TS in edicola, da oggi il Milan inizierà a preparare il match di sabato contro il Bologna. La speranza di Pioli è recuperare Rebic e che Theo possa negativizzarsi prima di sabato.


----------



## GP7 (20 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS in edicola, da oggi il Milan inizierà a preparare il match di sabato contro il Bologna. La speranza di Pioli è recuperare Rebic e che Theo possa negativizzarsi prima di sabato.


Quando dovrebbe fare il tampone Theo?


----------



## JoKeR (20 Ottobre 2021)

Rebic speranza? hahahaahah ma se era solo una distorsione... assurdo


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (20 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS in edicola, da oggi il Milan inizierà a preparare il match di sabato contro il Bologna. La speranza di Pioli è recuperare Rebic e che Theo possa negativizzarsi prima di sabato.


Ballo Tourè è una pippa, spero che ormai sia chiaro a tutti. Lo si era già visto in campionato contro una squadra modesta come il Venezia. Il rientro di Theo è fondamentale.


----------



## shevchampions (20 Ottobre 2021)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Ballo Tourè è una pippa, spero che ormai sia chiaro a tutti. Lo si era già visto in campionato contro una squadra modesta come il Venezia. Il rientro di Theo è fondamentale.


Ballo va aspettato come tutti, ormai dovremmo averlo capito. Ieri ha fatto un paio di errori di cui uno particolarmente grave, ma sta cominciando a star bene in campo con le sue qualità. Direi che i problemi di ieri fossero altri.


----------



## Stex (20 Ottobre 2021)

in teoria venerdi tampone x theo. ma se son furbi lo fanno oggi.


----------



## egidiopersempre (20 Ottobre 2021)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> Ballo va aspettato come tutti, ormai dovremmo averlo capito. Ieri ha fatto un paio di errori di cui uno particolarmente grave, ma sta cominciando a star bene in campo con le sue qualità. Direi che i problemi di ieri fossero altri.


ieri ha giocato meglio della media dei compagni... anche io aspetterei qualche partita prima di parlare.


----------



## Route66 (20 Ottobre 2021)

Stex ha scritto:


> in teoria venerdi tampone x theo. ma se son furbi lo fanno oggi.


Se gli hanno fatto il tampone martedi 12 deve fare il secondo il giorno 21 quindi domani.
Nel frattempo puoi fare in privato tutti i tamponi che vuoi anche tre al giorno ma quello che ha valore è quello indicato dalla ATS di riferimento a 10 gg dal primo.
Sperando ovviamente che sia negativo....


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Ottobre 2021)

Stex ha scritto:


> in teoria venerdi tampone x theo. ma se son furbi lo fanno oggi.



Se sono furbi il tampone lo fanno fare ad uno negativo al posto di Theo  
Direi che abbiamo già dato abbastanza,ora basta tamponare i giocatori vaccinati e iniziare a coprire il tutto come fanno le altre squadre.


----------



## Roger84 (20 Ottobre 2021)

Mi sono stufato di tutti questi infortuni/covid! In Italia riesci a sfangarla, ma in Europa e soprattutto fuori casa quando ti mancano tutti quei titolari non ce la fai!


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (20 Ottobre 2021)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> Ballo va aspettato come tutti, ormai dovremmo averlo capito. Ieri ha fatto un paio di errori di cui uno particolarmente grave, ma sta cominciando a star bene in campo con le sue qualità. Direi che i problemi di ieri fossero altri.


Il carosello dei tifosi del Monaco quando lo abbiamo comprato dice molto. Ma certamente la mia bocciatura non è definitiva, l'impegno di ieri era probante in tutti i sensi e per tutti. Sono sicuro che Pioli saprà tirare fuori anche da lui quanto di buono ha da offrire.


----------



## Masanijey (20 Ottobre 2021)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> Ballo va aspettato come tutti, ormai dovremmo averlo capito. Ieri ha fatto un paio di errori di cui uno particolarmente grave, ma sta cominciando a star bene in campo con le sue qualità. Direi che i problemi di ieri fossero altri.


Infatti. Nella partita di ieri non capisco perché attaccarsi proprio a lui. C'è stata solo un'occasione in cui ha sbagliato clamorosamente l'uscita, ma per il resto mi sembra in crescita.


----------



## marcokaka (20 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Se sono furbi il tampone lo fanno fare ad uno negativo al posto di Theo
> Direi che abbiamo già dato abbastanza,ora basta tamponare i giocatori vaccinati e iniziare a coprire il tutto come fanno le altre squadre.



Ma infatti io non mi capacito come questo problema avvenga in media molto di più al milan che nelle altre squadre...


----------



## marcokaka (20 Ottobre 2021)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Il carosello dei tifosi del Monaco quando lo abbiamo comprato dice molto. Ma certamente la mia bocciatura non è definitiva, l'impegno di ieri era probante in tutti i sensi e per tutti. Sono sicuro che Pioli saprà tirare fuori anche da lui quanto di buono ha da offrire.



Lo aspetteremo, certo, ma quello che è evidente a primo impatto sono le scarse doti tecniche e l'intelligenza tattica. 
Allo stesso modo si vedono subito le ottime doti atletiche. 
Non credo comunque ai miracoli, uno che a fatica gioca nel monaco difficilmente può essere un giocatore da milan


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Ottobre 2021)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Ballo Tourè è una pippa, spero che ormai sia chiaro a tutti. Lo si era già visto in campionato contro una squadra modesta come il Venezia. Il rientro di Theo è fondamentale.


Ieri ha fatto meno schifo di altri in realtà..comunque certo che Theo serve, servono tutti...sta storia degli infortuni deve finire perché non possiamo essere sempre in emergenza


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Ottobre 2021)

se theo torna come tutti gli altri post covid meglio toure in campo.
e questo è un bel problema.


----------



## Trumpusconi (20 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se theo torna come tutti gli altri post covid meglio toure in campo.
> e questo è un bel problema.


Esatto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se theo torna come tutti gli altri post covid meglio toure in campo.
> e questo è un bel problema.



Un po' di Zoe e passa tutto.


----------



## Route66 (20 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Un po' di Zoe e passa tutto.


Un po di Zoe dopo il covid e magicamente turboTheo si traforma in FELIPE MATTIONI per le prossime 6 settimane...


----------



## mil77 (20 Ottobre 2021)

Stex ha scritto:


> in teoria venerdi tampone x theo. ma se son furbi lo fanno oggi.


Possono farlo oggi così solo x sapere se è già negativo, ma per poter giocare deve avere tampone negativo al decimo giorno che è venerdi


----------



## medjai (20 Ottobre 2021)

Non conosco la normativa italiana, ma in Spagna se non sei sanitario, una volta sei stato positivo al tampone, devi fare isolamento 10 giorni e dopo questo ormai puoi fare vita normale senza dover negativizzare.

I calciatori hanno una regola diversa? Mi pare assurdo.

E poi, Brahim?


----------



## Solo (20 Ottobre 2021)

Il problema è che in base alle esperienze precedenti Theo (e poi pure Díaz) rientrerà a mezzo servizio...


----------



## BossKilla7 (20 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS in edicola, da oggi il Milan inizierà a preparare il match di sabato contro il Bologna. La speranza di Pioli è recuperare Rebic e che Theo possa negativizzarsi prima di sabato.


Come si fa a recuperarli se per Theo devono passare dieci giorni e quell’altro ha una distorsione alla caviglia? Come si fa a scrivere ste boiate?


----------



## danjr (20 Ottobre 2021)

Stex ha scritto:


> in teoria venerdi tampone x theo. ma se son furbi lo fanno oggi.


non sono 10 giorni?


----------



## Stex (20 Ottobre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> non sono 10 giorni?


si credo. fatto male i conti.


----------

